

IT Security firm with data center and patents on Indiegogo - Capricornucopia
http://www.indiegogo.com/CyberiaLabs

======
Capricornucopia
Sean Rooney, I (Kimberly Crawley) and Mike Kaulbach are partners in this new
business venture.

Sean Rooney has over 25 years of experience as an IT security scientist who
has contributed to the curriculum for the CISSP and the CompTIA Security . He
ran a successful IT security firm (Coldstream Associates) for nearly 15 years,
with clients such as Alcatel, Sears Canada, and the Canadian government. He
also owns three patents for firewalls.

I am an experienced web developer, tech support agent and SEO/marketing guru.

Mike Kaulbach has years of experience running data centres and working as a
sysadmin.

We already have a server room on Bay Street in downtown Toronto.

Mike already has companies who are interested in using data centre/cloud
services. Sean has business contacts who are interested in IT security
auditing, penetration testing and digital forensics services.

We have a few Linux based servers connected to a high bandwidth and heavily
secured network.

We're combining our talents and business contacts for our start-up, Cyberia
Technical Security Workshoppe.

Feel free to research Sean and Mike's work history and credentials.

With enough funding, we can buy new equipment (rackmount servers, networking
infrastructure, thousands of terabytes of disk, etc.) and spend money on
promoting our business to attract new clientele.

We'll be offering a combination of IT security services (pen testing, security
auditing, data recovery, network hardening and digital forensics) and data
centre services (web hosting and remote databases).

We can also use funds to market Sean's firewall patents to tech firms such as
Cisco, Alcatel, and MTS Allstream.

If you can't help us financially (even with $10), please help us out with two
minutes of your time by promoting us on Facebook, Twitter, Google+ and
LinkedIn.

Our Indiegogo page: <http://www.indiegogo.com/CyberiaLabs> Official website:
<http://cyberialabs.coldstream.ca> Our Google+ page:
<http://plus.google.com/102363012294872996502>

------
Capricornucopia
Sean Rooney, I (Kimberly Crawley) and Mike Kaulbach are partners in this new
business venture.

Sean Rooney has over 25 years of experience as an IT security scientist who
has contributed to the curriculum for the CISSP and the CompTIA Security . He
ran a successful IT security firm (Coldstream Associates) for nearly 15 years,
with clients such as Alcatel, Sears Canada, and the Canadian government. He
also owns three patents for firewalls.

I am an experienced web developer, tech support agent and SEO/marketing guru.

Mike Kaulbach has years of experience running data centres and working as a
sysadmin.

We already have a server room on Bay Street in downtown Toronto.

Mike already has companies who are interested in using data centre/cloud
services. Sean has business contacts who are interested in IT security
auditing, penetration testing and digital forensics services.

We have a few Linux based servers connected to a high bandwidth and heavily
secured network.

We're combining our talents and business contacts for our start-up, Cyberia
Technical Security Workshoppe.

Feel free to research Sean and Mike's work history and credentials.

With enough funding, we can buy new equipment (rackmount servers, networking
infrastructure, thousands of terabytes of disk, etc.) and spend money on
promoting our business to attract new clientele.

We'll be offering a combination of IT security services (pen testing, security
auditing, data recovery, network hardening and digital forensics) and data
centre services (web hosting and remote databases).

We can also use funds to market Sean's firewall patents to tech firms such as
Cisco, Alcatel, and MTS Allstream.

If you can't help us financially (even with $10), please help us out with two
minutes of your time by promoting us on Facebook, Twitter, Google+ and
LinkedIn.

Our Indiegogo page: <http://www.indiegogo.com/CyberiaLabs> Official website:
<http://cyberialabs.coldstream.ca> Our Google+ page:
<http://plus.google.com/102363012294872996502>

